# What happened to my thread



## craigrow (Oct 23, 2011)

What happened to my thread "Why do you hate on Diamond?" It says it was moved, why, where?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2011)

It is TUG's policy to combine posts on the same topic - there are already at least 3 active posts on this topic - your post was moved to one of the existing threads since it was on the same topic.  If you click on it, you will be taken to the new location.  It is more helpful to consolidate info. on the same topic, than to open multiple threads.


----------



## drjkn (Dec 14, 2011)

*1,000.000 point guy*

What happened to the Tugger with the 1,000,000 points to rent out.


----------

